# D:\Support\en-us\readme.txt -->>>PROB INSTALLING NFS2 NEED HELP ASAP!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

im having this error msg while installing need for speed underground 2

i saw this site & translated from german->english using google, but im sorry, still cant understand words

http://www.pc-forum.de/viewtopic.php?t=7865

http://translate.google.com/transla...earch?q=d:/support/en-us/readme.txt&hl=en&lr=

this i did b4 installing the game:
1. unplugged peripherals & leaved only the monitor, kyboard & mouse plugged in
2. debug the system
3. installed win xp 
4. installed all drives needed & checked device manager for bangs, now none, all drivers installed
5. installed NFS2, (take not that didnt installed any sftware except from the drivers.

what do you this is the problem?

ive tried using the same cd on another computer & it was instlalled successfully

ive tried many cds on the drive & all the cds work

PLS PLS PLS HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what is your computer specifications?


----------



## Sammeh (Dec 24, 2004)

check the min. requirements, daft i know but still, if you meet them then i'
m guessing your possably missing something on your computer or there is a small scratch that your cd drive is picking up that most computers didnt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

hi! thanks very much for answering to my post pls take time to check the specs of the comp, i really dont know what to do next....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your links doesn't work.

All I can tell is:

2Ghz Intel Celeron
Inno3D GeForce MX440

What was the error you got? Also how much memory do you have?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

its 128 memory


----------

